# Missouri River Conditions Poor



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

FYI

Missouri River water clarity is extremely dirty, with a 4-inch visibility at best.

Water levels were extremely low at the time we were out yesterday, making those 2-3 foot channels we use to navigate almost above water.

We were able to catch some fish on jigs/crawlers, it was much slower than usual.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I heard that the river is still dirty brown... :-?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I didn't think it was too bad on Saturday, at least a big improvement since the last time out.


----------

